# Sir Vape: Craft Vapour Giveaway



## Sir Vape (1/10/14)

Okay so in celebration of our new joint venture we have decided to hold a small competition, we will hold more of them down the line but to start here is a small one. 

So we have 2 bottles of Craft Vapour (our favourite local juice masters) up for grabs "Just Damn Peachy" and " Melon on the rocks" share this post make a comment of why you think you deserve to win and also head over to Craft Vapour page and like them as well. We will announce the winner once we hit 100 likes based on who has the best comment. If you live outside of Durban no problem we will fit the bill to get the package to you via courier. 

So don't forget to like our page share our page and like Craft Vapour page and tell us why you think you deserve the juice.

Do it: www.facebook.com/sirvape

Reactions: Like 2


----------

